# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Sunset Swim at Herring Cove

## T3

may not be a good idea.
HCSH.jpg
8/13/15
"_The species of the shark is unclear from the video_"... Cape Cod Times, also posted at NECN.

(I'm betting not great white but not sure how much...)

----------


## MIke R

It was...a guy on the beach who knows verified it.....and before the video was  shot people  reported seals taking off in different directions at a high rate of speed 

we saw it today too...very fleeting glimpse of the dorsal about 100 feet from the boat .....

----------


## T3

Was basing my guess on the fin looking fairly rounded in the best shots on the video but the video is not very good quality... may be substituting some dryland for swims so as to not become the conclusive evidence...

----------


## cec1

What a scary thing to see at the beach!

----------


## MIke R

> Was basing my guess on the fin looking fairly rounded in the best shots on the video but the video is not very good quality... may be substituting some dryland for swims so as to not become the conclusive evidence...



 yeah I hear  ya .... basking  sharks generally move a little slower then that too....seals screaming out of there is  A pretty good indication too

----------

